# rv centers in Mexico - Mx



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

Are there any rv stores and service centers south of the US/Mx border - where?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

There might be some information from AAA or Good Sam or some other club. Unfortunately, you have to be members.

Good luck with a search since New Mexico might pop up if you do a search and that's not the same.

What are your entry points? My Spanish language skills are non-existent for this kind of stuff (any other kind of stuff for that matter). I wouldn't even know how to search for this stuff in Spanish.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

I wonder if reserve America might have something on it you never know


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

There are quite a few camping clubs with a couple of campgrounds across the border, and they could provide info about RV services but for a very limited area.

I tried to look for services in Mexico and was not successful. Most searches just found plenty of stuff in New Mexico, but I think one would need the ability to search sites in Mexico and that might require additional software and a good command of Spanish to understand it.

Keep trying travel clubs but good luck finding some that provide RV information.

If you can get this done, I hope you post your successes so that we can appreciate the information.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes and watch out for Bandits Drug lords and mules hahahah


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

RV repairs seem non-existent. 

No campamente linked to American club. Which means Good Sam would have been a waste of money. My route: El Paso, Durango, Mazatlan, Acapulco. 
Only 1 ex-KOA campamente, Koas charges are too high for the place near Acapulco. Aca has 3, 1 open winter only, probably ok. 2 questionable. 
*artmart* I have done searches. There may be a chance, 1000 km away (that's about 600 land miles in old British units) from where you need it. When you get there you may find a sign and not much more. 
I rather rely on experienced campers. 
thanks. 

trouble:
*Welcome, ezrv.*
You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again.

all on the same page. How dare the computer waste my time?
not fun


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree with artmart. Your best bet would be with camping clubs like Good Sam's Club. I did a few searches as well. Most of the ones that I've found were RV parks offering a few services to the campers there.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Did you try this site? http://www.rv-clubs.us/mexico_rv_campgrounds.htm


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

this seems to have alot of info to The People's Guide to Mexico: Camping & RVing


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The link by bigjr is giving me a "link not found error". The second link is a detailed blog of a lady who traveled with her hubby in an old Minnie Winnie.

At this point, I'd guess it's gonna be hard to get the info you seek. I'd get a very good, very large tent and some portable appliances and camp instead. Risking the RV may not be such a good idea. It all depends on how lucky and how adventurous you are.


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

*RV Centers in (real) Mexico - ONAN*

thanks so far. Some people did not recognize that I have already done the trip. Mexicans were very helpful, concerned about my safety, giving good advice. Campground in Mazatlan was fine. 
I am currently installing security cameras around my RV, besides a lot of other improvements. 
The latest damage is the Onan (4kw) silencer, 4 1/2 inch by 2 feet approx. May need a new one, have no clue where to ask for one. 
Further along in time the RV may be for sale. I want to do at least one more sizable trip - destination not yet decided. Want to join?


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

ACAPULCO Just for convenience, there are several RV campgrounds in Acapulco, GRO. The one near the international airport is bigger than all the others together, only open about 4 month, some date in November. 
There are 1 in Pie de la Cuesta, less recommendable Acapulco Trailer Park, and 1 newly rebuilt, nice, at Playa Luces near Pie, after the military airport, with bus public service into center. 
There is also a capable auto repair place (Torres) which works on RV's, across the military airport runway.


----------

